# TurDucken Lasagna?



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 18, 2007)

Saw a re-run of one of the season 2 episodes of "top chef"  The challenge was to prepare a cutting edge thanksgiving dinner and the guy mike had suggested something along the lines of a 'turducken lasagna'  they didn't end up making it but i though it might be worth a shot as i have some leftover duck parts and turkey in the fridge...

Was wondering what approach people would take on this?  I've made a ton of lasagna but nothing quite like this.  im thinking a layer of turkey, a layer of duck and a layer of chicken but not sure what kind of sauce to use with it or what to top it with...

anyone have any creative suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2007)

Good start.  Also three layers of different stuffings.  

The sauce would have to be gravy!

You could leave out the noodles and let the stuffing take the place of the pasta.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 18, 2007)

I make lasagna rolls.  Lay out cooked lasagna pasta, make a layer of whatever filling you want, then roll it up like sushi.  Place in a baking pan and throw it in the oven for 45 minutes.

I would probobly use some sort of cream sauce or chicken gravy.  Maybe include some veggies somehow?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

To make it resemble classic lasagne,you could make a cacciatore suace for the chicken layer , a bechamel with parmesan for the turkey layer andsauteed mushrooms with garlic and olives for the duck layer.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 18, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> To make it resemble classic lasagne,you could make a cacciatore suace for the chicken layer , a bechamel with parmesan for the turkey layer andsauteed mushrooms with garlic and olives for the duck layer.


 
That sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

I often make meals with everything inside.Basically I clean out the fridge of all the odds and ends and throw in this and that and it's amazing what good things are created!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some great ideas in here! I'm gonna give this a shot!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 18, 2007)

Take pics, Kelt.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, i think i'll be making this as well... i love the 3 different stuffings idea.   Gravy seems like a great choice but im a bit hesitant to go with the differeny gravy' sauces as it might just be too overwelming...


what would be the best gravy to go with across the board?  turkey?  chicken?  anyone got a good gravy recipe for this?

I'm Thinking of layering it something like this:  Top to bottom
*
Top Layer*
Gravy
Crisped Duck Skin
Duck
*Lasagna Noodles*
Gravy
Traditional stuffing
Turkey (dark meat)
*Lasagna Noodles*
Gravy
Cornbread stuffing and Chicken (dark meat) 
*Lasagna Noodles

*...I'm thinking i could crisp 4 or 5 long strips of criped duck skin and have that be the very top with a gravy/sauce over it

thoughts?  suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd go with the turkey gravy for the whole thing.  

You could add a stuffing in the top layer.  Keep the gravy under the duck skin.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I'd go with the turkey gravy for the whole thing.
> 
> You could add a stuffing in the top layer.  Keep the gravy under the duck skin.



Will-Do.  What stuffing would you suggest with the duck?  i supposed it would be a good idea from a hold things together standpoint as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2007)

jerseyjay14 said:


> Will-Do. What stuffing would you suggest with the duck? i supposed it would be a good idea from a hold things together standpoint as well.


 

Check out THIS site for inspiration.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Check out THIS site for inspiration.



i've been their for the last 15 minutes.... get out of my head!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

I’m thinking I’m going to use  sausage dressing (stuffing). No noodles. I figure the only thing “lasagna” about this is the layering idea in a baking dish. If I can’t find duck, I’m thinking Cornish Hen, but I’ll try to find a duck….I think Kroeger here carries them. Also, going to use Turkey Gravy since, IMO it has a stronger flavor.

A little gravy in the bottom of the dish to coat it, then a thin layer of dressing, then the shredded duck meat, then gravy and another layer of dressing. Then shredded chicken and gravy, then another layer of dressing. Then the shredded turkey and gravy.

Here I’m getting stumped. Should the top layer be finished off with more dressing? Is that too much dressing? I figure to make thin dressing layers and then pack and smooth it, but is this too much dressing to have a final top layer?

Alternatively, bake uncovered and then top with cheese and french fried onions to make a top curst?

What about a thin layer of mashed potatoes on top to seal it? Kind of like a Sheppard’s Pie?

What about adding veggies to the layers? Maybe onions and mushrooms to the duck layer. Dice broccoli to the chicken layer. Maybe peas and diced carrots to the turkey layer? Bell Peppers are an option for color, but they are a bit strong in flavor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 18, 2007)

Keltin, here  in the  sticks, I can  get  frozen  duckling  at  Wal-Mart.    You  might  check there, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> ...Here I’m getting stumped. Should the top layer be finished off with more dressing? Is that too much dressing? I figure to make thin dressing layers and then pack and smooth it, but is this too much dressing to have a final top layer?
> 
> Alternatively, bake uncovered and then top with cheese and french fried onions to make a top curst?
> 
> ...


 
I'd go with the last layer of stuffing.  I wouldn't want the turkey to be at the top.

No cheese.  The stuffing will seal it.

Also, I'd skip added veggies.  There could be onion and mushrooms along with other veggies in the stuffing(s)


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Wal-mart has been hit and miss for me and duck. I did buy one there once, but here lately, now that I’m wanting to try it again, I’ve not seen it. I’ll keep looking.

Good points Andy, I’ll stick with stuffing only, and will seal the top with stuffing. This should be pretty dang good. Basically, an over the top stuffing, but still very cool!

AND....................I'll top each serving of this monster with a slice of........................canned jellied cranberry sauce!! 

Seriously though, this is sounding very good! Don't know if I'll wait till Thanksgiving to do this, but it will be done in the near future!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, here’s a serious thought. 

Breast meat is great, but can dry out. What meat would you use in this, white or dark? Dark has more fat and great flavor and holds up well to cooking without drying out. But, if I do this soon or even at Thanksgiving, I’ll need the meat of each bird. So I’m thinking whole roasted Turkey breast (leftover meat for sandwiches and other things). Cut a chicken up and use just the pieces needed (either both breasts or the leg quarters….white or dark? : then freeze the rest), and then a whole duck, boned and butchered so I can choose……breast meat or wing and quarters (and freeze the rest or make another dish immediately)?

I’m thinking dark meat for duck and chicken, and then white for the Turkey since I’ll be using a smallish breast. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2007)

If the turkey and chicken are cooked to 165 F and not a lot more, they won't be dry in the lasagna.  Once you assemble the lasagna, you are just baking it long enough to heat all the components.  This is more of an issue with the chicken and turkey breast meat.  Duck is all dark meat.  You won't have a problem with it.  

You could assemble the lasagna so all the dark meat from the chicken and turkey are at one end and all the white meat is at the other end.  That way, you can give everyone their preferred choice.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 19, 2007)

keltin said:


> Oh, here’s a serious thought.
> 
> Breast meat is great, but can dry out. What meat would you use in this, white or dark? Dark has more fat and great flavor and holds up well to cooking without drying out. But, if I do this soon or even at Thanksgiving, I’ll need the meat of each bird. So I’m thinking whole roasted Turkey breast (leftover meat for sandwiches and other things). Cut a chicken up and use just the pieces needed (either both breasts or the leg quarters….white or dark? : then freeze the rest), and then a whole duck, boned and butchered so I can choose……breast meat or wing and quarters (and freeze the rest or make another dish immediately)?
> 
> ...




i'm going with all dark meat.  They sell pre-cooked rotisserie turkey at my grocer... you may want to look for something similar.  I'll go with boneless chicken thighs for the chicken layer


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 26, 2007)

keltin I am with you I have looked for duck in Wally world and No duck >:-((( I am still looking


----------



## keltin (Oct 26, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> keltin I am with you I have looked for duck in Wally world and No duck >:-((( I am still looking


 
A pain in the rump roast ain't it!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 26, 2007)

just picked up some turkey leg and thighs... ill be making this on monday.  been trying to think of what to top it with... i have a freezer bag full of duck skin left over from rendering the fat.  i may grind it up and sprinkle it on the top with some gravy


----------



## auntdot (Oct 27, 2007)

All this sounds great, and have you ever gotten me thiinking.

As for the duck though, we live in the toolies (rural living) and for many years had a grocery store that did not always carry what we wanted in terms of meat.

But found the butcher there could usually order the stuff for us.  And he seemed happy to do it.  I guess just putting out all those pre-wrapped items or breaking down a few primal cuts left him a bit bored.  Anyway we never had problems getting something relatively straight forward.

Anyway, we had good luck using that method.  Good luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2007)

In my experience, a supermarket is also willing to order items for a customer.  I have had to ask a meat manager to order duck breasts and other meats.  They do it with no problem.

Supermarkets generally want you to take what's in the case.  However, I firmly believe in the rule of, "If you don't see what you want, ask for it." (thanks to Julia Child).  I generally will get what I ask for.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Nov 8, 2007)

well i tried it out.... here are the results:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/turducken-lasagna-w-pictures-39831.html


----------

